
No One Wants to Talk About How Completely We Were Lied To - dredmorbius
https://www.extremetech.com/internet/280738-no-one-wants-to-talk-about-how-completely-we-were-lied-to
======
_Schizotypy
We were lied tov?

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks, edited.

